# CPU Heatpipecooler, wie einbauen?



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Hab vor mir einen neuen CPU Cooler zu montieren, hab auch schon ein Modell
im Auge, den Enzotech Ultra-X. Mein aktueller Kühler leidet nach ca 6 Monaten Betrieb wegen zu großem Lagerspiel unter erheblichem "Lagerrasseln" und Vibrationen - weg damit 

Nun meine Frage: Welche Einbaurichtung begünstigt die Funktion der Heatpipes? Der Hersteller gibt dazu keinerlei Info auf seiner Page.
Logisch wäre den Kühler so einzubauen, das die Pipes oben sind, vorausgesetzt sie sind mit irgendwas gefüllt 

Irgendjemand schon mal getestet, ob da ein Unterschied besteht?
Der Enzo ist kein Towercooler, zu besseren Verständnis hier ein Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da der verbaute Lüfter auch kein Leisetreter ist, ist da ein Austausch gegen ein Silentmodell fällig.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (27. November 2007)

die pipes sollten so gut wie möglich im luftstrom liegen, also ich würd sie seitlich einbauen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

Wenn die Befestigungspunkte es zulassen - und davon gehe ich einfach mal aus - dann würde ich den Kühler so montieren, dass die Heatpipe auf 12 Uhr steht, also nach oben zeigt. Logische Schlussfolgerung, aufgrund des physikalischen Verhältnis der Wärme


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wenn die Befestigungspunkte es zulassen - und davon gehe ich einfach mal aus - dann würde ich den Kühler so montieren, dass die Heatpipe auf 12 Uhr steht, also nach oben zeigt. Logische Schlussfolgerung, aufgrund des physikalischen Verhältnis der Wärme



Waren auch meine Gedankengänge, aber ich gehe mal von den thermodynamischen Eigenschaften der Flüssigkeiten aus, wobei ich eher an den Rücklauf zum Sockel dachte, den man mit der Einbaurichtung begünstigen könnte   







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simons700 (27. November 2007)

@piy
so meinst du mit seitlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd ich auch sagen 

@Wannseesprinter

die Pipes stehen aber immer waagrecht.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. November 2007)

In mehreren Test verschiedener Zeitschriften, etc. wurde immer wieder berichtet, das es praktischer ist vertikale -also Turmkühler- zu verwenden da, wie Wannseesprinter schon geschrieben hat, die Wärme physikalisch nach oben steigt


----------



## Piy (27. November 2007)

jagenaaaaau 
die luft nimmt einen größeren einfluss als die fließrichtung, denk ich mal.

also je nachdem von wo deine luft kommt, so ausrichten, dass die größte flächte im luftstrom ist.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> In mehreren Test verschiedener Zeitschriften, etc. wurde immer wieder berichtet, das es praktischer ist vertikale -also Turmkühler- zu verwenden da, wie Wannseesprinter schon geschrieben hat, die Wärme physikalisch nach oben steigt



Die sind, wenn der Pc normal steht eher horizontal oder?
Towercooler kühlen die umliegende Perepherie nicht mit, aber da lege ich größten Wert drauf, sonst würde ich nen Scythe oder Thermalright nehmen.

Ich bin aber eher geneigt, den Kühler mit den Pipes Richtung RAM einzubauen, erscheint mir logischer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

Da sich die Flüssigkeit in der Heatpipe wahrscheinlich durch die Wärmeentwicklung und der dazugehörigen Ausdehnung dieser schon irgendwie in Bewegung setzt, würde ich pauschal sagen, dass du die Montage so in Angriff nimmst, wie vorhin zum Anfang hin von mir beschrieben


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Bin ich andere Meinung, mit den Pipes in 12 Uhr hat die Flüssigkeit keine
Möglichkeit zurück zum Sockel oder? Sich irgendwie in Bewegung setzen
ist mir nicht genug. Gibt´s keine empirischen Daten dazu ?
Hallo PCGH-Kühlspezialisten ! Eure Meinung zu Thema?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. November 2007)

@TALON-ONE: Axo...ja ^^ Hab grad falsch gedacht. Hast recht mit "horizontal".

Zumindest bei den Heatpipes beim Mainboard ist es besser, wenn diese vertikal sind. 

Bei Towerkühlern wurde aber durchweg beschrieben, das diese besser zur Abwärme beitragen, als die Vertikalkühler...ich verstehs zwar dann auch nicht so ganz, aber kann stimmen.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

Die meisten Towerkühler lassen sich so einbauen, das der verwendete Lüfter die Abwärme direkt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter transportiert.
Damit sorgen sie für bessere Abführung im Gesamtsystem, sprich Gehäuse.
Aber wie gesagt möchte ich keinen verwenden.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henner (28. November 2007)

Seht mal in PCGH 10/07 nach - da haben wir das anhand einer Mainboard-Heatpipe getestet. Demnach macht es durchaus ein paar Grad C Unterschied aus, ob die Heatpipe "nach oben" arbeitet oder nicht. Die Enden der Pipes sollten also nach oben zeigen.

Towerkühler unterstützen den Luftfluss im Gehäuse und erreichen bessere CPU-Kühlleistungen, aber sie kühlen die Spannungswandler und andere Mainboard-Komponenten nicht mit.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben  Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen einen CF-800 geholt, weil der bei dem PCGH Test gut abgeschnitten hat und mir der Standartlüfter von der Lautstärke her nicht zugesagt hat. Also gekauft eingebaut nicht auf die Temperatur geachtet und irgendwann ein Neustart. Im BIOS standen 70 Grad als CPU Temp?!? was ich Falsch gemacht habe seht ihr hier : http://www.secretdesign.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=54
ich habe den Heatpipelüfter genauso montiert wie der Mensch dort, also das die Windung der Heatpipes nach oben zeigt. Und ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie der Mensch von der Hardwareseite; der Prozessor wurde bei geringster Auslastung viel zu warm. Wir haben beide einen Fehler gemacht, blos er hat ihn bis heute nicht gefunden 
Ich habe nämlich festgestellt, dass 1. der Temperaturgesteuerte Lüfter nicht hochdrehte , obwohl die CPU schon fast qualmt und das 2. die Heatpipes und die Kühlfinnen kalt waren, allerdings direkt am CPU Sockel war es sau heiß. Die Lösung des Problems, falsche Ausrichtung des CPU Kühlers und die daraus folgende Funktionsbeeinträchtigung der Heatpipes. Durch den falschen Einbau gab es einen Wärmestau im CPU-Sockel, weil die Heatpipes die Wärme nicht weiter zu den Finnen transportierten. In den Finnen war auch das Thermoelement für die Lüftersteuerung eingebaut. Da diese jedoch Kühl blieben drehte auch der Lüfter nicht hoch.
Außerdem haben wir  Beide die Bedienungsanleitung nicht richtig durchgelesen. Da steht genau drin wie man das Ding einbauen soll. Den Kühler um 90° drehen und siehe da schon gehen die Temps nicht mehr über 40°.
Also laut den Artikel von PCGH ist es am besten, wenn die Wärmeabfuhr nach oben erfolgt. Also das die in den Pipes befindliche Flüssigkeit bei Erhitzung nach oben steigen kann.
@TALON-ONE am besten ist es wenn du den Kühler um 180° gedreht zu meiner ursprünglichen Ausrichtung einbaust, wenn es denn möglich ist. Aber solang du ihn nicht so einbaust wie ich ursprünglich ist es egal.


----------



## Maggats (28. November 2007)

ich hab den silverstone nt06 der ist vom aufbau ähnlich wie deiner, ich mußte den kühler mit den pipes nach unten einbauen, also 6 uhr.hätte anders nicht gepasst.

idle 29C

vollast 49C (0,5 h Prime95)

x2 6000+


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

Also Pipes auf 6 Uhr ist, wenn man ihre Funktion bedenkt, logisch.
So kann die Flüssigkeit zurück zum Sockel. 9 u. 3 Uhr sollten auch noch
funktionieren. 12 Uhr auf keinen Fall.
@Maggats
Den Silverstone hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, ähnliche Konstruktion, 
Kühlerabdeckung resp. Befestigung für Lüfter aber Kunststoff und vibrationsgefährdet.
Dafür kostet er auch "nur" die Hälfte des Enzo. Grundsätzliche auch eine gute Wahl glaube ich. Beim Silverstone sind die Pipes lt. Hersteller mit einem Pulver
gefüllt, da ist die Einbaurichtung wurscht. EnzoTech verrät nichts über den Inhalt , dafür sind die Kupferteile geschmiedet, was eine höhere Festigkeit verspricht.
@PCGH-Henner
Danke, den Artikel hab ich gelesen und demnach sollte man heatpipe Mobos nicht in BTX Gehäuse einbauen. Mit den Towerkühlern hast Du recht, deswegen hab ich mich auch dagegen entschieden.
Ich bedanke mich für eure Comments, jetzt ist mir die Sache schon klarer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. November 2007)

Ich hab mir jezz nen Lian Li V2000B geholt, wo ich mein ASUS Commando umdrehen muss...in wie weit verschlechtert sich denn dadurch die Kühlung der Heatpipe ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. November 2007)

@ Maggats
Mit der 6 Uhr Einbaurichtung meinst du sicherlich, dass die Windung von den Heatpipes nach unten zeigt, oder?


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

@MalkavianChild85
Wird wohl nicht viel ausmachen, lt. PCGH-Henner sind´s wohl nur ein paar °C
Die Teile sind auf den Mobos ne reine Modeerscheinung ersetzen aber wenigstens diese kleinen 40mm Quietschlüfter die immer drauf waren.
Funktionstechnisch sollte es keine Einschränkungen geben.

@Rain_in_may84
Yep, das Ende der Pipes nach oben.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Dezember 2007)

Update:

Hab den Cooler mit den Pipes Richtung 3 Uhr eingebaut u. den Lüfter durch einen Thermaltake Warp ersetzt. WinXP idle: 25°C, load: 42°C bei ca.19°C in PC Höhe. Musste zwar das MB dazu ausbauen, war aber kein größerer Akt.
Keine Vibrationen mehr und sehr viel leiser 

Gruß, TALON





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2007)

Und die Heatpipe wird doch sehr heiß, wenn man das Mainboard in BTX Bauweise einbaut. Hab deshalb nen wenig die Pipe modifizieren müssen. Jetzt gehts.

@Talon-one: Das sind recht gute Werte


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Dezember 2007)

Modifiziert? Also andersherum eingebaut oder wie?
Klingt interessant 

Yo, die Werte sind besser als ich dachte, hatte im load vorher 12°C mehr !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

